# What's wrong with my dogs vagina?



## michaelag (Jul 28, 2016)

My female dog is 6yrs old and something strange has happened to her vagina. Normally her vagina is completely black, however for a reason I'm completely unaware of, its turning a different color, (but only half of it) it's turning like a pinkish colour with swelling and little dots. Has anybody seen this kinda thing before? This is a first for me.


----------



## michaelag (Jul 28, 2016)

Took my dog to vets, nothing to worry about is cos she's about to come into season lol.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i was looking at it........and thought it looked like my two intact females right before heat........

glad there's nothing to worry about.......nice to see an intact dog


----------

